# Tiger Endlers



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just won 2 pairs of tiger Endlers on an aquabid auction, somewhat by accident.
Is there anyone here with experience with them?
Anything special that I should know about their care?

So far, what I have is::
10 gallon tank
Gravel
a tetra heater that I believe is preset to 76-78
A thermometer
a ton of fake plastic plants
a top fin 10gallon filter, not sure which one, it comes in the kits at Petsmart
and omega one tropical fish flakes
I also have a breeder net and breeder boxes in case I need them, but it's claimed Endlers aren't very likely to cannibalize?
Other than that is there anything I need or should know about them?

They'll also probably have some cories as tank mates, and I might consider adding the guppy fry eventually if I don't take them to the petstore, but I heard they can interbreed so I'm not sure if i'd be willing to do that yet.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Endlers are fun little guys, I recently got a couple and love them to bits. As I understand it, their care is pretty much identical to that of guppies. 

They can and will interbreed with guppies, which is typically frowned upon because wild Endlers populations are rapidly declining and the captive populations may someday be the only way to maintain the genetic integrity of the species.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Endlers are fun little guys, I recently got a couple and love them to bits. As I understand it, their care is pretty much identical to that of guppies.
> 
> They can and will interbreed with guppies, which is typically frowned upon because wild Endlers populations are rapidly declining and the captive populations may someday be the only way to maintain the genetic integrity of the species.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Hopefully thats not too bad then. 

Yeah I really dont think I'll ever let them share a tank unless I dont have a choice. From what I understand Tiger endlers are already hybrids, but I'm not going to let them hybridise more than they have. I like that they are Endlers and not guppies for a reason, even if it was completely almost accidental! haha


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

It should be fine. Give them a 10 gallon tank, cover, clean water, and a consistant temperature and you'll have some pretty content fish (and lots of babies if given the chance). If yours end up breeding with the enthusiasm mine do, you'll soon have lots of little Endlers even if the parents do feel like snacking on their offspring from time to time.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!
I'm so excited to get them. They are being shipped tomorrow so I should have them by friday


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

they came this morning!!! Special Delivery! So weird. I've never had the post office personally bring me a fish, normally they put them on the truck. Actually i have 2 more packages of betta's coming in on a truck this afternoon, so I'm confused as why the endlers came specially.

Anyways,
I'm keeping them in a small .75 critter keeper for QT. I wish I could move them into something a little larger till they get done with QT, but with the betta's coming in too I just cant offer that kind of space. Endlers are kind of A LOT smaller than betta's are, and although they are more active, betta's need more space.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O how much did they cost? And who did you order from? I can't wait to get some myself. They're soo cute!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

tilli94 said:


> :O how much did they cost? And who did you order from? I can't wait to get some myself. They're soo cute!!


It was expensive. $37 for 2 pair.
But they sell for cheaper on AB.
The seller I got them from was bettaluvamuthafocker (sorry for the obscene language, but that's his name on AB) 
He told me he has a bunch left when I bought these guys from him. I can get you the e-mail if you would like? PM me about it


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, those are beautiful! I'd give up my little mutt feeder guppies in a heartbeat if I got my hands on some of those! You'll have to keep us updated on how they do. I wonder if they're any where near as prolific as guppies?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tiger Endlers are Endlers hybridized with I think snakeskin guppies, so they are definitely prolific. Luckily I'm told they breed 100% true if you have tiger Endlers females as well. Both females have been gravid since I got them, which is weird because they are supposed to drop fry every 18-20 days, and its already been 20 since I have had them.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Very pretty Endlers! Maybe the stress of being shipped is causing the females to take longer to drop their fry? My guppies will sometimes take longer to drop after I've moved their tank to/from school for breaks.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's very possible, but regaurdless, even if they aborted during the trip they should be nearing time again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

